# Deleting account, how?



## pbr9 (Jun 22, 2015)

In the past there was a account deletion option in a user profile if my memory serves me right. That does not seem to be the case anymore. Does anyone knows how to delete your account?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

pbr9 said:


> In the past there was a account deletion option in a user profile if my memory serves me right. That does not seem to be the case anymore. Does anyone knows how to delete your account?



Say the word and I can delete it.


Cheers


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 22, 2015)

Why would you want to delete an account?

If you are no longer interested in this site, just don't log in.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 22, 2015)

As he requested, I deleted his account, but left his posts.

We have removed the option for a member to delete their account because of abusive behavior by some. We now do it manually.


----------

